# Amp Guts US Acoustics USX2080 by ZED Audio



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

Bought this a few years ago from a seller on eBay.
US Acoustics ZED Audio goodness!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Anymore USX models?


----------



## JHUSTON (Jun 19, 2014)

I have 3 or 4 different USX models if you are interested dblevel


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

JHUSTON said:


> I have 3 or 4 different USX models if you are interested dblevel



Not big on the USX series, more into the usa series.......


----------



## JHUSTON (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a bunch of USA's too. 2100, 2150, and 2200. Want to see either?

Thx


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

JHUSTON said:


> I have a bunch of USA's too. 2100, 2150, and 2200. Want to see either?
> 
> Thx


Looking for a 6300 or any of the chrome 2150, 2200 and 2300's. Would also take a grey 4085 or 2300.

I'm good on the other grey models unless they're cheap


----------

